# Parasite identification links wanted



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking for some great external links to parasite ID.

I'm usually a whizz and google but not having any luck here.... 

If we get enough and good ones, we can sticky it and I will delete this first post.


Thanks folks!!!


Lisa


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

not really parasites, but pests

What's that bug? How to recognize them


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Just sharing

Common Freshwater Fish Parasites Pictorial Guides

From University of Florida, IFAS Extension

Common Freshwater Fish Parasites Pictorial Guides | Illness and Treatment

Medications
Commonly Used Medications

Commonly Used Medications | Illness and Treatment


----------

